# Carlson's choke tube?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a Carlson coyote choke tube for my mossberg 835. I'm going to hunt more coyotes this winter and was wondering if anybody has used this popular choke tube for coyotes.
ski


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

ski said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Carlson coyote choke tube for my mossberg 835. I'm going to hunt more coyotes this winter and was wondering if anybody has used this popular choke tube for coyotes.
> ski


Just bought one for a 500 I'll try to get it patterned and let you know


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

ok thanks. Thinking about getting a carlson's choke and remington's #4 buck 3" to try out.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

ski I do not think it will help. it is just an extend full choke. A longer barrel fixed choke will help much more.


ski said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Carlson coyote choke tube for my mossberg 835. I'm going to hunt more coyotes this winter and was wondering if anybody has used this popular choke tube for coyotes.
> ski


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Bruce,
Not sure I understand your post. You mean a longer barrel with a fixed choke would be better? I've already got a good long barrel. From my research, I'm raeding that my turkey choke is to tight to shoot #4 buck.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

A fixed choke has a longer restrecton cone. I use a trap barrel 34in on a Beretta 390 sport. It is good to about 65 yards.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Carlson also makes a tactical extra long choke tube in extra full for large shot. but it is $100 bucks.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

ski said:


> Bruce,
> Not sure I understand your post. You mean a longer barrel with a fixed choke would be better? I've already got a good long barrel. From my research, I'm raeding that my turkey choke is to tight to shoot #4 buck.


I have a Hastings .665 that handles 3" copper 4 buck really well. That's a choke tube not a gun.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I shoot T size steel shot out of a Carlson imp mod extended choke with great success. good patterns and long kills over field decoys. cabella's has then for about $50. tagalong


----------

